# Help with CPU Heatsink fan.



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have acer veriton 1000 pc. Now im going to build my Own PC with a 17" Case with 400w psu. Asus p5kpl-am epu mobo- These are the things im gonna 'buy'. But im gonna use the processor, hard drive and dvd drive from my acer veriton computer. 

The problem is that the veriton is a small factor computer. I opened it. I looked up the processor and the heatsink looks like this.









picture in big size- http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/968/snc00080us.jpg


THE processor is a intel core 2 duo e4700. I dont how am i gonna install that thing in my new case.:4-dontkno Please help me


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Your motherboard is a micro atx which will fit and standard atx cases that accept micro atx.
Are you going to purchase a case that has a power supply already with it?

The power supply that comes with cases are junk, low quality..best uses for those are door stops or paper weights.

Do yourself a big favor and buy a 600 to 750w QUALITY psu..like corsair, seasonic, 

Transferring all that is pretty straight forward. just make sure you use the brass standoffs for the back of the motherboard and get all the screws back in.

Just make a mental note of the motherboard screws as you remove them


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Um my actual question is how TO transfer the metal thing and fan? where am i gonna put the fan? how do i transfer the golden wires?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is highly unlikely you will be able to find a Mobo that you can use that CPU cooling on. 
That heatsink fan is made for small form factor units and is not a very efficient cooling solution. Best option would be to purchase a heatsink/fan.


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Are socket 468 heatisink fans' compatible with socket 775?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Laptop CPU?
Or is it a Socket 478?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The acer veriton 1000 is a desktop unit but it is basically a laptop Mobo in a desktop case. It "should" be a Dual Core 775 pin CPU from what I can find. 
"Some" aftermarket heatsinks are compatible with 775 & 478 but you need to look at the particular application. Best solution for the Mobo you selected would be an OEM type unit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010110574 1371026035&name=LGA 775


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

So do i have a desktop CPU or a Laptop CPU? I want to be sure whether i can insert this veriton's CPU in my new mobo. The CPU is intel core 2 duo e4700

The Mobo im going to buy is a Asus P5KPL-AM EPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131615


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

E7400: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115045

The E4700 is on the Supported CPU list for the Asus P5KPL-AM EPU.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=CRyEN2x1AF6jYScc


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok so here's my build. This build is just a temporary(money problems), i will upgrade it later,
Mobo- http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131615
Case- 17" ATX Glossy case with 400w power supply
Hard disk- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148231
DVD - http://store.mp3car.com/Panasonic_UJ_875_p/opt-005.htm
CPU- http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLALT
Heatsink fan - http://www.glacialtech.com/products/08/socket-T-Igloo_5063.htm

Are these parts gonna be compatible with each other?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 400w PSU included with the case will be junk, most are.

Are you buying the DVD drive or do you already have it?

Looks like it all work together.


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok ap i assembled all the parts together in my new computer, but the slot loading dvd drive that i have from my old computer doesnt seem to have any cable available from the case psu. The slot loading dvd drive just have one connector on its back and the cable that it was using in the old computer was a sata connector. wth. Help!
Here's the image of the back of the drive. http://www.newmodeus.com/pics/OBHD/OBHD-SATA-Compare.jpg
the bottom connector in this picture is the same one that my dvd has.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the supply have any power plugs that look like this?


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

No its not that one. I have just posted a video on youtube (its my own video) showing you how the dvd looks at the back and front and the cables that come with it. Please watch it.

YouTube - DVD RW slot loading SATA drive *weird*


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone wants to help me?


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

If you cant properly see it in the video, here is a picture of the dvd drive
http://img194.imageshack.us/i/dsata.jpg/

ignore the circle in the picture.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a Sata Data and Sata power plug on the drive.


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, i tried. The sata data connector fits in but the sata connector does not. As you can see in the video the power cable for this dvd drive is a 3 pin connector. Where can i connect it? I have a Asus p5kpl-am epu mobo.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The one in the circle in the above image is the data plug, the one next to it is the power plug. give us a picture of the power plug your trying to use.


----------



## goten28 (Apr 1, 2010)

The power plug looks like this at the the end of the wire


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a 3 pin almost looks like a fan connector, except for the wire color coding.
What brand and model PSU is this?

Look at the image below for connector Identification.
The power goes to the port on the left of the data port in the image above.


----------

